

Ask HN: What's your favorite IDE? - honza

OK, I might get flamed for this. I would like to get an idea of how many people are using what IDE.<p>Please, write the name of the IDE first, and on a separate line. Then you can add your comments.<p>If you see your IDE in the list already, just upvote it. That way we can get some stats going.<p>Thanks
======
calebmpeterson
Eclipse when writing Java \- you can kill an ox in 6 seconds with the
refactoring tools ... unfortunately coding anything in Java is like killing an
ox - there's a huge carcass and a funny smell when you're done

notepad++ for everything else (HTML css JavaScript erlang) \- fast \- light
weight \- tabs \- syntax highlighting

~~~
mindcrime
+1 for Eclipse. Then again, I use Eclipse for nearly everything, just because
it's what I'm familiar and comfortable with. So even if I'm coding Groovy or
Scala or Python or Javascript or Perl, more of than not I'm using Eclipse.

------
Groxx
I hate them all.

And I cringe every time people mention Visual Studio as "the best". I intend
to make my own at some point, because I have yet to find a single one that
meets even 1/2 of my primary desirables. Eclipse comes close, if you count
plugins and can _find_ them, but it's the epitome of bloat.

All except an old, free version of TacoEdit, which has since gone paid. The
free one is bad, has inaccurate highlighting, no autocomplete, really _squat_
for JS code, but it's fast and lightweight, and runs code _as you type it_.
Utterly fantastic for rapid prototyping. I boggle when I realize I have yet to
see any other web-oriented IDE do this, and don't bother pointing out Komodo;
its live updating is cool, but buggy, and you can't break the preview window
out.

To step away from IDEs a bit, TextMate is a _phenomenal_ editor, and I end up
using it more than any IDE when I'm not doing .NET coding / in Windows.

~~~
Tycho
Good shout on TacoEdit, glad I discovered this.

------
gtcode
I use Komodo Edit as an IDE, and Notepad++ for miscellaneous edits. It's nice
to have Notepad++ as a second editor on a second monitor for comps and the
like. Netbeans and Eclipse are nice, but a bit kludgey for my taste. I do use
Qt Creator for the random C++ project.

No IDE is perfect -- if it were feasible, I would love to take bits from each
of the above programs and mash them up into one master IDE.

------
iwwr
Netbeans has grown quite nicely in the last few years.

------
kennethh
Visual Studio with Resharper. A bit slow but really makes C# coding a breeze.
NetBeans when coding Java, a great IDE.

------
ShardPhoenix
Intellij IDEA.

More powerful and reliable than Eclipse, but not free (and also a bit uglier).

------
spooneybarger
the only IDE i use is when I'm working in a smalltalk environment. That is an
IDE. Everything else I've used that gets called an IDE has been a pale
comparison. When not using smalltalk I bounce around between vim, emacs and
textmate depending on the task.

------
bradhe
Visual Studio + R#

With one caveat: You better have a beefy computer!!

------
zoowar
none

I am way more productive from the command line.

------
bm98
Emacs

------
tzm
Textmate

------
honza
vim

~~~
crazydiamond
Vim. Please see recently posted link: Coming Home to Vim.
<http://stevelosh.com/blog/2010/09/coming-home-to-vim/>

And also: <http://www.swaroopch.com/blog/bash-vim-setup/>

~~~
honza
Oh yes, I have read Steve's post about a hundred times.

